# Best Mind Fuck films.



## edwin (Jul 6, 2008)

My fave genre of film is the mind fuck/thriller/deep and meaningfull with a twist of comedy kind.

What are your favourite "mind fuck" films? They don't have to be particularly mind fucking.. but i'm having trouble coming up with a name for the genre i'm into.

Heres a few of my faves:

Waking Life
Donnie Darko
A Scanner Darkly
The Blair Witch Project
Fight Club
28 Days Later
Human Traffic


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 6, 2008)

Why would you imagine for a moment films as diverse as that would fit one genre? I can't imagine two films with less in common than Waking Life and Human Traffic.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 6, 2008)

Angel Heart.


----------



## Detroit City (Jul 6, 2008)

what was that one movie where the girl had a penis at the end?

oh, an ollie stone's movie Platoon fucked with the head too


----------



## edwin (Jul 6, 2008)

They have similarities.

I know on a whole they are prtty different... but all those films have similiar traits.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 6, 2008)

edwin said:


> They have similarities.
> 
> I know on a whole they are prtty different... but all those films have similiar traits.



What are the traits shared by Human Traffic and Waking Life that are specific enough to slot them into a single genre?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 6, 2008)

Usual Suspects seems like an obvious one?

Actually on second thoughts, I'm not sure what you mean about the word 'twist' in your description.

Pi and Cube are quite mind fuck-y.


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 6, 2008)

Memento !


----------



## edwin (Jul 6, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> What are the traits shared by Human Traffic and Waking Life that are specific enough to slot them into a single genre?



urm... they both follow a male protagonist through tripped out dream like scenarios and both try to tackle fairly deep and meaningful issues... it's just that human traffic does it in an up-beat jokey style where as waking life is serious.

They are both alternative.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 6, 2008)

They are both alternative?


I give up


----------



## edwin (Jul 6, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> They are both alternative?
> 
> 
> I give up



And all the other similarities.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 6, 2008)

If you say so


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 6, 2008)

mentalchik said:


> Memento !



Oh yes. Watched it once, and had to watch it immediatedly again to figure stuff out that I missed the first time round


----------



## keybored (Jul 6, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> what was that one movie where the girl had a penis at the end?



I can quite imagine that fucking with your mind. The Crying Game?

Memento
The Machinist

Dead Man's Shoes


----------



## MooChild (Jul 6, 2008)

Raising Cain
Jacobs Ladder
Naked Lunch
Memento
Tetsuo


----------



## Diamond (Jul 6, 2008)

Eraserhead


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2008)

eXistence made me a bit brain fucked, as with most of dave lynches offerings


'Death to the demoness Alegra Geller!'


----------



## zoooo (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh yes of course, old Daveo. I knew I was forgetting someone obvious.
Twin Peaks Fire Walk With Me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 6, 2008)

Repulsion


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 6, 2008)

Blue Velvet


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 6, 2008)

Repo Man


----------



## kained&able (Jul 6, 2008)

momento is annoying though. It really isnt watchable again for a few years and even then i remember too much for it to be that intresting.

I really like the butterfly effect(directors cut) i think that just about qualifies for this.

dave


----------



## Vash (Jul 6, 2008)

I liked Tommy as a real mind fuck film.  The original funny games, man bites dog, Ghosts of the civil dead and Ichi the killer although they were more violent than anything else.   I didn't think much of a Scanner darkly, Donnie Darko or Lynches stuff.   repo men was very main stream didn't get the Butterfly effect at all.


----------



## idioteque (Jul 6, 2008)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Akira
Ghost in the Shell
Being John Malkovitch


----------



## Andy the Don (Jul 6, 2008)

Eraserhead is the ultimate headfuck film..


----------



## vogonity (Jul 6, 2008)

Seconds. 
Week-End. 
The Adjuster.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 6, 2008)

edwin said:


> Donnie Darko
> The Blair Witch Project
> Human Traffic



Holy shit, these are almost all my least favorite films of all time, in one handy post.


----------



## Sabu (Jul 6, 2008)

El Topo.  Couldn't even try to tell you what it's about or 'means' but i liked it.


----------



## edwin (Jul 6, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Holy shit, these are almost all my least favorite films of all time, in one handy post.



Donnie Darko gets a lot of hate.. but i don't know why...   maybe because its become so mainstream and is loved by emos?

The Blair Witch project is a classic... and i like Human Traffic cus it's set in Cardiff where i live..


----------



## magneze (Jul 6, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> Akira
> Ghost in the Shell
> Being John Malkovitch


Can't argue with that selection. Especially the first...


----------



## BassJunkie (Jul 6, 2008)

200 motels.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 6, 2008)

2001: A Space Odyssey


If anyone can come up with a "U" rated film that gets in your head more than this, then I'll be impressed.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 6, 2008)

Bambi?


----------



## debaser (Jul 6, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> Akira
> Ghost in the Shell
> Being John Malkovitch




I wouldn't describe any of those as "mind fuck" films, Being John Malkovitch perhaps.

My favourites..

Tetsuo
Eraserhead
and Maybe Videodrome

El Topo is fantastic as well


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy the Don said:


> Eraserhead is the ultimate headfuck film..



especially if you've done some acid


----------



## debaser (Jul 6, 2008)

Sabu said:


> El Topo.  Couldn't even try to tell you what it's about or 'means' but i liked it.




Well thats surely the point of a mind fuck film?

I don't think films that just portray thought provoking or seemingly thought provoking narratives could be considerd mind fuck films. The aim of the film and the techniques it uses has gotta focus more on playing with it's audince than it does on it's plot.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 6, 2008)

pink flamingos


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 6, 2008)

Jacobs Ladder
Fear And Loathing


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 6, 2008)

Mulholland Drive


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 6, 2008)

Naked Lunch?


----------



## edwin (Jul 6, 2008)

Magneze said:


> Can't argue with that selection. Especially the first...



I couldn't finish that film...  it was a mindfuck but only because it literally had no meaning and made no sense... it's just like fantasy or something.. there was no deep ideas.. just sum sci-fi memory stuff... kind of like the butterfly effect...   yeh they look cool but they mean nothing and offer no inspiration.


----------



## dada (Jul 6, 2008)

old boy, mostly towards the end bit about the truth.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jul 6, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> eXistence made me a bit brain fucked, as with most of dave lynches offerings
> 
> 
> 'Death to the demoness Alegra Geller!'



eXsistenZ is Cronenbourg, no?

Videodrome defines a mind-fuck film to me, fwiw...


----------



## veracity (Jul 6, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Twin Peaks Fire Walk With Me.


I had to leave the cinema mid-way through film - so weird and unsettling I felt like I was having a flashback to a bad trip.


----------



## isitme (Jul 6, 2008)

Abres Los Ochos
Lost Highway
12 Monkeys


----------



## moomoo (Jul 6, 2008)

Picnic at Hanging Rock. 

I still don't like thinking about it decades after I saw it............


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 6, 2008)

edwin said:


> urm... they both follow a male protagonist through tripped out dream like scenarios and both try to tackle fairly deep and meaningful issues... it's just that human traffic does it in an up-beat jokey style where as waking life is serious.



That'll do for me. I notice that the critic decides only to focus on the bit where you say they are alternative as that is vaguely amusing not the bit where he/she gets owned by a lean and mean accurate description...

Mind you, Waking life is awesome and I thought Human Traffic was poo but that doesn't mean I can't see the similarities.

Deciding what does and doesn't belong to a particular genre is incredibly dull. People should see fit to make up their own genres and rearange video stores for fun - bring their own signs with them and everything

'Films that feature lemons in some way'
'Pig flicks'
'Films with leading ladies with onomaetopeiaic surnames'
'Films that feature the names of bodily organs in the title'

etc etc.

Imagine how much more invigorating a journey to the local blockbusters would be if it was all arranged differently according to new catagories.

Imagine if we suddenly hit on a whole new set of previously unoticed generic conventions?

Imagine if I've just reinvented cinema?


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2008)

A few like Eraserhead that others have already mentioned.

But by a long way it has to be:

The Holy Mountain

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Holy_Mountain_(1973_film))

Its in a league of its own!


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh here's the trailer for it:


----------



## magneze (Jul 6, 2008)

π


----------



## Pip (Jul 6, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Repo Man



I'm listening to the soundtrack right now, spooky! It's one of my favourite films.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2008)

brixtonvilla said:


> eXsistenZ is Cronenbourg, no?
> 
> Videodrome defines a mind-fuck film to me, fwiw...



Right you are. I always confuse the lynch/cronenbourg cause lynch did Dune. Which to anyone who hasn't read the book must be a good headfuck of a flick


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 6, 2008)

Lost Highway

The Sweet Hereafter (makes sense, really, but just jumps around a lot without signalling it to the viewer)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 6, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> Mulholland Drive



That film sucked the cock of a dead poodle.

A syphilitic dead poodle.

With worms.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 6, 2008)

Demonoid just got very busy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 6, 2008)

edwin said:


> Donnie Darko gets a lot of hate.. but i don't know why...   maybe because its become so mainstream and is loved by emos?
> 
> The Blair Witch project is a classic... and i like Human Traffic cus it's set in Cardiff where i live..



Human Traffic is maybe my least favorite film of all time. No story and everyone in it is a twat. 
Donnie Darko gets my hate because it's full of plot holes and a complete mess of a film. Blair witch is boring as hell without the hype.

Add the unbelievably shit (and sooo fucking long) Inland Empire to that list as well, that probably fits the wet sociology student teens type 'mind fuck' category as well.


----------



## edwin (Jul 6, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Human Traffic is maybe my least favorite film of all time. No story and everyone in it is a twat.
> Donnie Darko gets my hate because it's full of plot holes and a complete mess of a film. Blair witch is boring as hell without the hype.
> 
> Add the unbelievably shit (and sooo fucking long) Inland Empire to that list as well, that probably fits the wet sociology student teens type 'mind fuck' category as well.



I feel as though Human Traffic survives on it's druggy references/humour and a few quirky phrases i.e. the milky bar one... it's not the best of films but i think it is unique.

Donnie Darko has a good atmosphere and watching Blair Witch project by yourself for the frist time is prtty intense....      it's all personal taste though i guess.

A few more i like are:

American Beauty
Requiem for a dream
The Beach
No country for old men


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 6, 2008)

Saw Primer recently. That's pretty wtf?!

Also, Inland Empire. Wtf indeed!


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 6, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Picnic at Hanging Rock.
> 
> I still don't like thinking about it decades after I saw it............




Yes! This film is so atmospheric, tense and enigmatic! Haven't seen it for years and will be on the lookout for it now


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 6, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> I'm listening to the soundtrack right now, spooky! It's one of my favourite films.



I think it has some of the best lines ever.


Another movie: Fellini Satyricon.


In fact, most Fellini films.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 6, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Donnie Darko gets my hate because it's full of plot holes and a complete mess of a film. .



Not to mention that it's totally silly.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 6, 2008)

An Australian film: The Shout.


----------



## Disaster (Jul 6, 2008)

edwin said:


> Waking Life
> Donnie Darko
> A Scanner Darkly
> The Blair Witch Project
> ...



Not one of those films fucked my mind (The Blair Witch Project might have done, a little)


----------



## Detroit City (Jul 6, 2008)

what was that movie by m. night shalyman?  sixth sense or something like that?


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 6, 2008)

Barton Fink


----------



## edwin (Jul 7, 2008)

Disaster said:


> Not one of those films fucked my mind (The Blair Witch Project might have done, a little)



okay okay..  if you'd read my post you'd have seen that it didn't have to be particularly mind fucky.


----------



## Rizzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Science Of Sleep

DO NOT WANT!


----------



## Red Faction (Jul 7, 2008)

a scanner darkly
requiem for a dream- not really a headfuck in the sense you know what is going on, but its the darkest film ive ever seen- i guess it rapes the part of your head responsible for happiness and hope

butterfly effect

toy story- jesus talking toys! what the fuck is all that about?! ...  sorry if ive spoilt the plot for anyone there


----------



## looneytune (Jul 7, 2008)

Jacob's Ladder (the first film that ever fuct with my head!)
Magnolia (esp. on acid, holy shit)
...and the classic, Apocalypse Now


----------



## looneytune (Jul 7, 2008)

(and for teens there's 'Heathers')


----------



## Detroit City (Jul 7, 2008)

looneytune said:


> (and for teens there's 'Heathers')


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2008)

National Lampoons?


----------



## The Groke (Jul 7, 2008)

You Got Served.


----------



## skeezix (Jul 7, 2008)

The Ninth Configuration


----------



## Santino (Jul 7, 2008)

_Carry on Mindfuck_


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 7, 2008)

lol 'confessions of a mindfucker


----------



## Flashman (Jul 7, 2008)

Picnic at Hanging Rock, agreed. Watched it recently some twenty years after first seeing it, gave me the willies again.

Beautifully macabre, sad and unnerving.

Peter Weir ftw.


----------



## Santino (Jul 7, 2008)

_Mindfuck vs. Predator_


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 7, 2008)

do you know what fucking pisses me off about Usual Suspects? No the film itself, but the fact that it's on every Top 100 film list in the world and on these fucking programmes they always reveal the twist. WTF is that about?

How presumptious to think everyone has seen it. So when I eventually did see it I didn't get that 'oh my god!' thing everyone else did so it just made me bitter and hate it.

god, maybe more fool me for watching those shit top 100 film shows in the first place but GOD.

they actually SHOW the clip where blank blankey stops blanking.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 7, 2008)

Recent film in this genre that's surprisingly good and no-one seems to have seen: The Nines. Very very odd indeed, not in a gory or particularly pretentious way though. Very much a 'puzzle' of a movie and much less self-consciously 'ooh, I'm dead weird, me' than some of the other contenders.

Just having some drug use/ drug sequences in it doesn't really make a film qualify, so IMO Human Traffic doesn't really mess with your head in the way the thread implies.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 7, 2008)

trabuquera said:


> Recent film in this genre that's surprisingly good and no-one seems to have seen: The Nines. Very very odd indeed, not in a gory or particularly pretentious way though. Very much a 'puzzle' of a movie and much less self-consciously 'ooh, I'm dead weird, me' than some of the other contenders.



I liked the nines a lot, very dreamlike and highlights the fragility of reality well.

I'd also recommend:

Holy Mountain
Taxidermia
Bad Boy Bubby
Irreversible
Themroc
Pi
Butterfly Effect

Theres loads more I love these sorts of films


----------



## mitochondria (Jul 7, 2008)

Strange Days.
13 Tzameti.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 7, 2008)

For weirdness that doesn't scare:

Pi
Cube
Fargo
Usual Suspects (funny that...)

Scary and weird
Jacobs Ladder
Blue Velvet
Videodrome/eXistenze/Naked Lunch
The Machinist
Eraserhead


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 7, 2008)

Funny Games (original)
The Cell


----------



## Flashman (Jul 7, 2008)

Brazil


----------



## Rizzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Irreversible



Oh I forgot about that one! Uhhrhuhh. (that's a shuddering noise by the way. heh)


----------



## Final (Jul 7, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Cube



quality film(shame about the sequels).


Terminator:  who was John Connor's father the first time around?


----------



## sorearm (Jul 7, 2008)

I found Blair Witch Project really quite funny actually, watching it in the cornerhouse cinema in manc on release was quite atmospheric but it was a silly film. The bit where the child's handprints are all over the walls and the bloke is in the corner was a bit  though.

Most david lynch I love, he's fucking visceral and twisted, love it! Videodrome had that very creepy wave building up that I liked, ExistenZ was a bit too glossy and superficial for my liking, but I enjoyed it.

yeah, I liked Strange Days, it's still one of my faves, the whole concept is very though provoking.

Jacob's ladder I saw years ago and fucking freaked me out no end, it must have been all the acid I'd taken in my mispent youth he he  Still freaks me out that and can't really watch it without a squirm of discomfort as it's very close to the bone...

I tell you what did freak the shit out of me the other day, The Ring was on the telly, fucking hell the psychological racking up of the pressure kept me on the edge... damn good film

I like American Beauty and Usual Suspects, they were nicely edited films, don't freak me out, they're just well crafted with good characters.

... will think of more!


----------



## sorearm (Jul 7, 2008)

oh god Twin Peaks Fire Walk With Me ... yes, not only did that just fucking mess with my head but it was very uncomfortable viewing, probably as a previous poster has said as it was like a bad acid trip, when I first saw it I was closer to my acid taking days so didn't really feel at ease watching it... be interesting to watch it now, but the GF I don't think is a twin peaks fan... *cries*


----------



## Flashman (Jul 7, 2008)

Final said:


> Terminator:  who was John Connor's father the first time around?



Reese


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 7, 2008)

> but the GF I don't think is a twin peaks fan... *cries*



I don't care if she does ATM, dump her 

Strange Days...is that the dream recording one, or the one set on a giant floating city (whited out possible spoiler for this or another film)


----------



## sorearm (Jul 7, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I don't care if she does ATM, dump her



ROFL 



kyser_soze said:


> Strange Days...is that the dream recording one, or the one set on a giant floating city (whited out possible spoiler for this or another film)



aye, it's the dream recording. nice little twists in there on that one, quite atmospheric.


----------



## Final (Jul 7, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Reese



But.. but... Reese wasn't even born when JC was conceived (before the time machine was first invented).


----------



## Fidel (Jul 8, 2008)

Spider Man (not the superhero flick)  by David Lynch I think.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 8, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Picnic at Hanging Rock.
> 
> I still don't like thinking about it decades after I saw it............




That's the one! Saw it at about 13 and it's never left me.

But then neither has ' Breaking the Waves' and that was hardly the 'best'.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 8, 2008)

Final said:


> But.. but... Reese wasn't even born when JC was conceived (before the time machine was first invented).



It's a predestination paradox.

All is fair in love and Sci-Fi


----------



## Structaural (Jul 8, 2008)

Jacob's Ladder
Dead Ringers
Dark City


----------



## Nixon (Jul 8, 2008)

hmmm


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 8, 2008)

Primer


----------



## sorearm (Jul 8, 2008)

Structaural said:


> Dead Ringers



ooo good choice. creepy as fuck.


----------



## stdPikachu (Jul 8, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> eXistence made me a bit brain fucked, as with most of dave lynches offerings



eXistenZ is Cronenberg, not Lynch. He's also don plenty of other great headfucky films like Dead Ringers and the sublime Spider. Pretty much everything by Lynch and Cronenberg kicks the headfucky assbucket though 

Some more of my faves that I've not seen mentioned on the first page (catchin' up donchaknow) include Cypher, Oldboy, The Game, Perfect Blue, Run Lola Run and Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf.

Jacobs Ladder though? Found it horribly obvious and pretentious myself :/

Edit: Balls! Thought I was the only person on the planet who liked Dead Ringers - everyone I've shown it to has hated it. w00t!


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Faces of Death


----------



## dilute micro (Jul 8, 2008)

An Occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge


----------



## Structaural (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd like to finish Lost Highway one day, I've got that on DVD somewhere. I was reading a Pryor biog the other day - says he has a cameo in that (and Henry Rollins).


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 10, 2008)

Brazil
eXistenZ
1984 With John Hurt
Fight Club
The Machinist
A Scanner Darkly

The last one opened my eyes to how pathetic my drug use was in my early twenties. Coming back from Clubs rolling spliff's having a dab of speed or cocaine and generally talking complete and utter nonsense. What a waste of my early twenties. Yes it was fun, but seen through a now 30 year old father and it seems pathetic.

But that's life eh? We can't all grow up with out the memories either good or bad!


----------



## mitochondria (Jul 10, 2008)

ChrisC said:


> Coming back from Clubs rolling spliff's having a dab of speed or cocaine and generally talking complete and utter nonsense. What a waste of my early twenties. Yes it was fun, but seen through a now 30 year old father and it seems pathetic.
> 
> But that's life eh? We can't all grow up with out the memories either good or bad!



I would say the utter nonsense of this kind was great - being 30 year old father as well  You do grow out of it but I can still connect to these afterparty bollocks while I am at one. 

I also think that SD helped me realise a lot about drugs. I have read the book first though, many times. Movie was not bad either.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 11, 2008)

Festen fucked my mind a fuck of a lot more than any or the films mentioned on this thread so far.......


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jul 11, 2008)

still trying to figure out mullholland drive. damned david lynch!


----------



## Fidel (Jul 13, 2008)

Not spiderman but Spider, http://www.spiderthemovie.com/spider.html, I saw it in Rio de Janeiro -quite a few people walked out, but I liked it.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jul 13, 2008)

Does _In the Mouth of Madness_ qualify? Or was it just shite?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2008)

It was ace.


----------



## Echo Base (Jul 13, 2008)

Nobody here should ever watch ADIO ZIO TOM. Seriously. If you wish to avoid.....certain nasty images.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2008)

The i inside
Dead end (maybe).


----------



## Yetman (Jul 14, 2008)

The City of Lost Children - I only saw the first 10 minutes and it was like some sort of drug induced bad trip delirum shit, proper warped freakery. I can only imagine what the rest is like


----------



## mitochondria (Jul 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> The City of Lost Children - I only saw the first 10 minutes and it was like some sort of drug induced bad trip delirum shit, proper warped freakery. I can only imagine what the rest is like



it is creepy and weird. but it is a REALLY good movie-one of the best ever on my list


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2008)

more the series than the movie  but eva is kinda mind fuck... it definatly had an effect on me


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jacob's Ladder.

Most things by Lynch.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 14, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Also, Inland Empire. Wtf indeed!



Thats a great film . The films in the opening post aren't really that mindfuck though !


----------



## obanite (Jul 14, 2008)

Once Were Warriors
Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 14, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> what was that movie by m. night shalyman?  sixth sense or something like that?



I really hope your not being serious . Everything m. night shalyman does is predictable crap


----------



## fubert (Jul 16, 2008)

first saw film


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Jul 16, 2008)

Fassbinder's Querelle, based on Jean Genet's "Querelle de Brest", a mindfuck book.

Steven Soderbergh's Kafka.

Prime mindfuckery: Luis Buñuel's, Le Charme Discret de la Bourgoisie.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Bad Boy Bubby





Flashman said:


> Brazil



totally.

switchblade romance


----------



## Firky (Jul 17, 2008)

tribal_princess said:


> totally.
> 
> switchblade romance



You got me to thank for that, fuckface


----------



## Mab (Jul 17, 2008)

For me: Acid House and Fritz the Cat.


----------



## keybored (Jul 26, 2008)

The Machinist is about to start on Film4. Marvel at the Christian Bale Diet!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 26, 2008)

Requiem For A Dream.

In The Mouth Of Madness.

Ring (Japanese)


----------



## Red Horse (Jul 26, 2008)

Blue Velvet
A short film about Killing
Ichi the Killer
Paprika


----------



## Red Horse (Jul 26, 2008)

The Cement Garden...not what i would call 'best' but certainly a bit of a headfuck


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 26, 2008)

The version of George Orwell's '1984' with John Hurt as Winston Smith and Richard Burton as O'Brien.

It was Burton's last film as he died shortly after it was finished.


----------



## newme (Jul 26, 2008)

The Machinist
Pi
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
The Butterfly Effect
Memento, but only the first time u watch it, as its unwatchable a second time.

And for all those that said Donny Darko I fail to see even one redeeming feature of that ridiculous pile of shite.


----------

